

Wired article on Hyperloop - BIackSwan
http://edition.cnn.com/2013/07/16/tech/innovation/elon-musk-tube-transport/index.html?sr=sharebar_facebook

======
joshuaellinger
Odd. It is almost word-for-word with a prior post on this topic but with no
credit to the original author.

